# What are you doing for the weekend?



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, it's now a bank holiday and at last here in Ireland, the sun is out and ment to be for the weekend. 
Me, I'm off to west cork near Bantry Bay. I'm leaving the wife and 3 kids behind D) and taking my camera off for a well earned sesion. A quick pit stop into Halfords to get a cheap tent, then off I go. Hope the rain holds off.

So, what are you doing for the weekend?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> Well, it's now a bank holiday and at last here in Ireland, the sun is out and ment to be for the weekend.
> Me, I'm off to west cork near Bantry Bay. I'm leaving the wife and 3 kids behind D) and taking my camera off for a well earned sesion. A quick pit stop into Halfords to get a cheap tent, then off I go. Hope the rain holds off.
> 
> So, what are you doing for the weekend?


Mick hun, our bank holiday was today!! We´ve had it, that was it!!! just the weekend ahead of us now!! Anyway, I spent most of my day washing and cleaning! I also have an allergy to wheat/gluten and last night I very foolishly ate some biscuits... so I´ve had a bit of a dodgy tummy today. So, yeah a fun bank holiday for me, I was supposed to be going out tonight too, but best I dont stray too far from the house!

You have a fun time and I´m sure your wife and kids will too LOL

Jo xxxx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

I intend to Jo, not often I get away for the weekend, so I jumped at the chance of a weekend by myself ( as you have kids youll understand). Sorry to hear about the dodgy tum Jo, I hope the biscuits were worth it.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

It turned out to be a typical UK style bank holiday up here for us ................. it rained!
Still, we got Spanish lessons organised so not a bad day ........ just a bit damp.


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> It turned out to be a typical UK style bank holiday up here for us ................. it rained!
> Still, we got Spanish lessons organised so not a bad day ........ just a bit damp.
> 
> 
> Doggy



You havent had much luck with the weather since you´ve been here have you . It was the same last year when we came over...it just kept raining, in the end I was wondering why we´d bothered!!!! And then, the sun shon and shon and shon and shon... and then it was sooo hot 45c in the shade, I didnt know where to put myself, even the air con droke down and I was dreaming of rain!

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Working! Website no33 for this year will commence!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> You havent had much luck with the weather since you´ve been here have you . It was the same last year when we came over...it just kept raining, in the end I was wondering why we´d bothered!!!! And then, the sun shon and shon and shon and shon... and then it was sooo hot 45c in the shade, I didnt know where to put myself, even the air con droke down and I was dreaming of rain!
> 
> Jo xxxx


We've done ok with the weather here. Just a couple of rainy days & even then not much until today so I can't complain. I'm already having to wear a hat to stop me 'ead getting too sunburnt, mind you, that could be summat to do with the lack of hair on it


Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Working! Website no33 for this year will commence!


Just out of interest XTreme, was this something you did back in the UK, or started up over here when you moved? You're not retired yet, are you.

Tallulah.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Working! Website no33 for this year will commence!


you must be raking it in Xtreme, rich beyond your wildest dreams!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> We've done ok with the weather here. Just a couple of rainy days & even then not much until today so I can't complain. I'm already having to wear a hat to stop me 'ead getting too sunburnt, mind you, that could be summat to do with the lack of hair on it
> 
> 
> Doggy



you need a knotted hanky!! socks under your sandals to stop your feet burning????

nice 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Just out of interest XTreme, was this something you did back in the UK, or started up over here when you moved? You're not retired yet, are you.
> 
> Tallulah.


No....I'm not a Skills Plane graduate Tallulah! I've been working in the IT industry since 1984. 

I came here in 2005 and I've been crushing chancers, hucksters, and people claiming to be what they're not, ever since.

I've given EasyJet more return business than the landgrab laws!

Retire? Never be able to afford to.....and wouldn't want to.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> No....I'm not a Skills Plane graduate Tallulah! I've been working in the IT industry since 1984.
> 
> I came here in 2005 and I've been crushing chancers, hucksters, and people claiming to be what they're not, ever since.
> 
> ...



Surely the much less developped and much less professional Spanish e business market gives somebody like you the opportunity to make LOADSAMONEY!!!

(BTW, I assume, as is often quoted here on the forum, you're fluent in Spanish and haven't burnt your UK bridges?!?!)


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Surely the much less developped and much less professional Spanish e business market gives somebody like you the opportunity to make LOADSAMONEY!!!
> 
> (BTW, I assume, as is often quoted here on the forum, you're fluent in Spanish and haven't burnt your UK bridges?!?!)


It's not the case you make a lot of money here Tallulah.....more a case of you either survive or you don't.

And I don't charge silly money for what I do....I'm absolutely honest with people. Which is why I get so many referrals and recommendations from all over Spain. So it's a case of huge volumes of work (a lot of it is customer service and support) which is something we provide as standard rather than a paying extra.

It's a case of we build our business by helping others to build theirs....and so it goes on.

UK? All bridges burned! Hated the place for 50 years and I'm not even going back in a box.

Fluent in Spanish? Nowhere near! If I had the time that most Expats have I probably would be. But I don't have that sort of time due to work.
I live in a very rural place and no English is spoken.....so it's a case of sink or swim really. 
All I can say is I have to speak Spanish (as best as I can) every day.....just to get by. And that's probably all I can say really....I get by.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> It's not the case you make a lot of money here Tallulah.....more a case of you either survive or you don't.
> 
> And I don't charge silly money for what I do....I'm absolutely honest with people. Which is why I get so many referrals and recommendations from all over Spain. So it's a case of huge volumes of work (a lot of it is customer service and support) which is something we provide as standard rather than a paying extra.
> 
> ...


Well, hats off to you, XTreme. Sounds like you've found your niche and you're happy with it. Great that you're a positive role model for your son as well, as per your earlier post on his website, and he's following in your footsteps. That's all we can ask for in life really, with kids sorted, enough to survive on and be healthy and happy. Hubby was in IT but found the corporate greasy pole not worth the stress in the end, hence swapping for here - best decision we've ever made.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Well, hats off to you, XTreme. Sounds like you've found your niche and you're happy with it. Great that you're a positive role model for your son as well, as per your earlier post on his website, and he's following in your footsteps. That's all we can ask for in life really, with kids sorted, enough to survive on and be healthy and happy. Hubby was in IT but found the corporate greasy pole not worth the stress in the end, hence swapping for here - best decision we've ever made.



So what does your hubby do here Tally, I´ve often wondered?? is he a kept man? househusband? or does he work or what?? just being nosy lol

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> So what does your hubby do here Tally, I´ve often wondered?? is he a kept man? househusband? or does he work or what?? just being nosy lol
> 
> Jo


Still does a quite a bit of freelancing with contacts from the UK and France on the web and also seems to spend forever playing investment broker - although we've not made our millions yet, but he loves it and it keeps him off the streets and out of trouble lol! And it's not like he plays with our millions  Apart from all that, I keep him fairly busy myself! Actually, I rely on him hugely still as he is of course a Spanish retornado and getting through all this red tape by myself would have been an absolute nightmare. It's lovely to have him around for once, instead of the huge hours he used to do back in UK Ltd - at least me and the kids get to see him now. 

Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Still does a quite a bit of freelancing with contacts from the UK and France on the web and also seems to spend forever playing investment broker - although we've not made our millions yet, but he loves it and it keeps him off the streets and out of trouble lol! And it's not like he plays with our millions  Apart from all that, I keep him fairly busy myself! Actually, I rely on him hugely still as he is of course a Spanish retornado and getting through all this red tape by myself would have been an absolute nightmare. It's lovely to have him around for once, instead of the huge hours he used to do back in UK Ltd - at least me and the kids get to see him now.
> 
> Tallulah.xx



That was kind of our plan, mine was gonna use his UK business as a platform to start something similar in Spain, unfortuantely the recession came along and so he spends most of his time in the UK making sure the UK business stays a float, so far its actually doing really well inspite of the "down turn"!!

Jo


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

This weekend, well today, my son has been living it up at the Sierra Nevadas, skiing with his dad. And he's only just turned 4! Meanwhile, I've been slaving away over a hot computer and filling in job applications. Something's not quite right there. Especially since it's Mothers day this weekend. Still we will probably pop into the Fuengirola feria tomorrow, which will probably involve at least 3 pony rides, some popcorn, a few car rides - and then will have to be dragged away crying. If the weathers nice might try the beach on Sunday tho.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> This weekend, well today, my son has been living it up at the Sierra Nevadas, skiing with his dad. And he's only just turned 4! Meanwhile, I've been slaving away over a hot computer and filling in job applications. Something's not quite right there. Especially since it's Mothers day this weekend. Still we will probably pop into the Fuengirola feria tomorrow, which will probably involve at least 3 pony rides, some popcorn, a few car rides - and then will have to be dragged away crying. If the weathers nice might try the beach on Sunday tho.


Wow, that sounds like a really nice weekend to me fror everyone!! I´m jealous!! Anyone wanna take mine to the Sierra Navada and me to Fuengirola Feria??

Jo xxx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

"And then, the sun shon and shon and shon and shon... and then it was sooo hot 45c in the shade, I didnt know where to put myself,"

O.K. Jo, dont rub it in. We feel that the gods have blessed us when it doesn't rain, let alone get sunshine. 45c, we can wish. If you visit Ireland and you leave brown, it's not suntan, it's rust.


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Working! Website no33 for this year will commence! 


Dreamweaver, or Frontpage?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> "And then, the sun shon and shon and shon and shon... and then it was sooo hot 45c in the shade, I didnt know where to put myself,"
> 
> O.K. Jo, dont rub it in. We feel that the gods have blessed us when it doesn't rain, let alone get sunshine. 45c, we can wish. If you visit Ireland and you leave brown, it's not suntan, it's rust.


I so wish all you would be expats could get over here somehow, cos I know I moan about stuff, but it really is the best place to be in the world. I have started taking it all for granted, but every now and again I realise just how lucky I am and how perfect it is over here, ok, so theres the same sh!t to be done, housework, washing, cooking, shopping, school run etc... but when you stop and look around at the views and the sunshine and the little streets in the town and the cafe bars and the local markets and the clear blue sea... its just wonderful!!

Sorry  I´d best shut up !!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, that sounds like a really nice weekend to me fror everyone!! I´m jealous!! Anyone wanna take mine to the Sierra Navada and me to Fuengirola Feria??

Sorry Jo, I would offer but I'm busy, and what you with your dodgy tummy, do you realy want to stray too far fron the house?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

mickybob said:


> Working! Website no33 for this year will commence!
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, or Frontpage?


Frontpage? Nobody in their right mind has ever used Frontpage!

Dreamweaver? Occasionally.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Ouch! *ducks, runs and hides*


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

mickybob said:


> Wow, that sounds like a really nice weekend to me fror everyone!! I´m jealous!! Anyone wanna take mine to the Sierra Navada and me to Fuengirola Feria??
> 
> Sorry Jo, I would offer but I'm busy, and what you with your dodgy tummy, do you realy want to stray too far fron the house?


Seems to be a poor showing from the boys this weekend - "busy", "working" and even "man flu" (as Jo correctly diagnoses, a cold). Thought Extreme would at least be living it up in Jerez, since he seems to be a biker sort.
Well, Jo, you are more than welcome to join us for popcorn in Fuengirola, if you dare - In the last 24 hours I seemed to have been developing terrible cold symptoms, too, but promises have to be kept, especially when there are pony rides involved. If you do, better pop into the local farmacia for some masks, just in case germ warfare has already spread to Fuengirola.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

mickybob said:


> Dreamweaver, or Frontpage?


Oh no, just when I thought it was safe to go out!!
There will now follow a Party Political Broadcast by the Donkey Appreciation society on the failings of Frontpage and Dreamweaver. Those of a nervous disposition are advised to avoid this thread for the next few hours. 

This harangue will also be broadcast widely across the web. 

(As it showing on every other terrestial channel you may as well leave the www today and get a life!)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Seems to be a poor showing from the boys this weekend - "busy", "working" and even "man flu" (as Jo correctly diagnoses, a cold). Thought Extreme would at least be living it up in Jerez, since he seems to be a biker sort.
> **This is MAN FLU. I slept for 10 hours nearly I NEVER sleep for 10 hours. The only consolation is that I have checked the obituaries in the Daily Mail (!) and I appear not to be listes. On that happy note I will peel myself gingerly from my pit.
> 
> This is MAN FLU.
> ...


**Sorry to hear that you are under the weather (but it's NOT MAN flu!!) If Jojo and her kids want to come down and meet up I will TRY to crawl out of my house to put on a good face. One can only hope that these are ponys and not donkeys. Not sure I am strong enough to face XTreme this weekend. You guys offer me no sympathy - even Vlad the Impaler and my ex M-i-L said they were sending more tissues.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Thought Extreme would at least be living it up in Jerez, since he seems to be a biker sort.


I love bikes....been on them since 71. But that doesn't mean I gravitate towards the company of other bikers....cos most of them today are just sad fashion victims.

It's a contradiction in terms....cos if you talked to a lot of these saddos they'd say motorcycling gives them the freedom to be an individual etc........then they do everything possible to "belong" and "conform" to their chosen peer group.

I just ride where I want, when I want.....and dress however I want. I won't be pigeonholed.

I think the late Patrick McGoohan said it best....._"I will not be pushed, filed, stamped, indexed, briefed, debriefed or numbered."_


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I love bikes....been on them since 71. But that doesn't mean I gravitate towards the company of other bikers....cos most of them today are just sad fashion victims.
> 
> It's a contradiction in terms....cos if you talked to a lot of these saddos they'd say motorcycling gives them the freedom to be an individual etc........then they do everything possible to "belong" and "conform" to their chosen peer group.
> 
> ...


Well said that man!

And I'm staying away from Jerez 'cos the last time I was there I obviously put the mockers on it & it hammered down all day

What am I doing this weekend .............. chillin'



Doggy


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> **Sorry to hear that you are under the weather (but it's NOT MAN flu!!) If Jojo and her kids want to come down and meet up I will TRY to crawl out of my house to put on a good face. One can only hope that these are ponys and not donkeys. Not sure I am strong enough to face XTreme this weekend. You guys offer me no sympathy - even Vlad the Impaler and my ex M-i-L said they were sending more tissues.


(Cue violins.) But sorry if you picked up something nasty. I never sleep 10 hours either, mainly because i have a 15kg child jumping on me and kicking me all night. So enjoy! If Jo does come down, I will have to ask her to lend me one of her masks though and will bring you mansize tissues from Mercadona! If they were donkey rides, I would be keeping it quiet anyway. You have no idea of the rugby scrum involved trying to get on these things, couldnt cope with having to compete against Extreme's ardent attempts as well.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It woulda been nice if a few of us could have got together and met up at Fuengirola today, sadly my daughter is having kind of a birthday treat and she´s off to the cinema at Plaza Mayor with a few friends, followed by a mcdonalds an then a sleepover here ... JOY!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Enjoy the day both of you. I will try to sip a MAN flu medicine. 

Then I will continue with my testament. Anybody want me Natasha Verbeke photo collection? 
Sadly there are none with her sitting on a donkey otherwise I would have sent them to XTreme.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

[quote=SteveHall;133633) 

Hope you're feeling much better today, Steve.

**Thanks, being a MAN means that I am in fact on the mend. Death can be fatal but apart from that nothing stops a REAL MAN ..... especially when there are the Brazilians in the Carnival Parade to lust after.

Think of me, all of you, as I shall be pushing a lawnmower around 3000m2 of jungle my mother-in-law describes as a garden. 

**OK, I think of you in your bikini keeping international peace between the Spanish and the Brits. Actually the Galicians put on a great parade in today's carnival - you would have been proud of them

Still, bbq tomorrow at my place so chill time then on the porch - you're all sunning yourselves down south though, otherwise you could come over as well!
Tallulah.xx

** Just let us know when the next one is and if I can scrounge a lift as easily as Half Man-Half Beast XTreme accuses me of being able to do with coffees I will be there. The NW corner of Spain is the one are of Spain I can't say I know at all. I have friends in La Coruña and I would love to go Santiago de Compostela and further along the cost to LLanes (Asturias) ¡Vamos a ver!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> It woulda been nice if a few of us could have got together and met up at Fuengirola today, sadly my daughter is having kind of a birthday treat and she´s off to the cinema at Plaza Mayor with a few friends, followed by a mcdonalds an then a sleepover here ... JOY!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Phew. You wont be getting 10 hours sleep then either. Yes, would have been nice. Yes my son's social life is like that too. Non stop fun!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Enjoy the day both of you. I will try to sip a MAN flu medicine.
> 
> Then I will continue with my testament. Anybody want me Natasha Verbeke photo collection?
> Sadly there are none with her sitting on a donkey otherwise I would have sent them to XTreme.



Thanks. You are probably better off there with the meds. No doubt we'd have had to quarantine you in the Mexico hut anyway. Pardon my ignorance, but who is she?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Natasha Verbeke is the hottest thing on Spanish TV. Argentinian who is the icing on the cake in the excellent Doctor Mateo series - she has ALMOST usurped Ana Obregón in my lust list.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> SteveHall;133633)
> Hope you're feeling much better today said:
> 
> 
> > Have "fun" then. Hope the weather holds out for you.


----------



## Meter Mike (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm busy exterminating greenfly at present. 

Then helping a friend empty his septic-tank on Sunday!!

Don't you just love bank holiday weekends


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Natasha Verbeke is the hottest thing on Spanish TV. Argentinian who is the icing on the cake in the excellent Doctor Mateo series - she has ALMOST usurped Ana Obregón in my lust list.


Knew I would regret asking. though I have never seen it, it looks like a good series. If I ever get my child to bed in time, I might just watch it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Natasha Verbeke is the hottest thing on Spanish TV. Argentinian who is the icing on the cake in the excellent Doctor Mateo series - she has ALMOST usurped Ana Obregón in my lust list.


Is it porn??


Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Meter Mike said:


> I'm busy exterminating greenfly at present.
> 
> Then helping a friend empty his septic-tank on Sunday!!
> 
> Don't you just love bank holiday weekends


yes, you need to get out more!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Meter Mike (Apr 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> yes, you need to get out more!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


It's when I go out that I get roped in......so to speak

Guess I should stay in more.

Mike


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Meter Mike said:


> It's when I go out that I get roped in......so to speak
> 
> Guess I should stay in more.
> 
> Mike



hhhhmmm, in that case, my garden needs some work????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Meter Mike (Apr 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> hhhhmmm, in that case, my garden needs some work?????
> 
> Jo xxx


 I could live in your shed and go around in a holey cardigan

Anyhow, I have decided to take Monday off and go fishing at the coast with some sandwiches and a book, all alone.

I am not displeased with my decision


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I ran into a few friends.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I ran into a few friends.....


Cor, which ones you Xtreme???

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Is it porn??
> 
> Jo


Mmmm, Doctor Mateo is a hugely popular prime time Spanish TV programme. One of the few decent ones that they have made. For a country with a great 7th art, their TV is "average" - to be kind.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I love bikes....been on them since 71. But that doesn't mean I gravitate towards the company of other bikers....cos most of them today are just sad fashion victims.
> 
> It's a contradiction in terms....cos if you talked to a lot of these saddos they'd say motorcycling gives them the freedom to be an individual etc........then they do everything possible to "belong" and "conform" to their chosen peer group.
> 
> ...


We know! We've seen the photos to prove it. A lone wolf.....ggggrrrrrr.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> SteveHall;133633)
> Hope you're feeling much better today said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Cor, which ones you Xtreme???
> 
> Jo


wow - do you know what? You look like one of my husband's friends, currently resident in Cardiff, but looking to move to Cadiz. Wierd...well, they say everyone's got a double, don't they? (No, I'm not talking about the donkeys either!!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> wow - do you know what? You look like one of my husband's friends, currently resident in Cardiff, but looking to move to Cadiz. Wierd...well, they say everyone's got a double, don't they? (No, I'm not talking about the donkeys either!!)


is that a compliment or an insult to either of them?? Actually, xtrems not bad looking really ..... for a donkey!!

Jo


----------

